# Spiele/Programme für PS 4 programmieren?



## JimJupiter (28. Januar 2016)

*Spiele/Programme für PS 4 programmieren?*

Hi 

Was brauche ich um Spiele/Programme für die PS4 zu programmieren bzw. hat jemand damit Erfahrung?

Gibt es da eine IDE oder so was und in welcher Sprache wird sowas programmiert?


----------



## Rabowke (28. Januar 2016)

C sowie ein PS4 Developer Kit, sonst bekommst du ja deine Programme nicht nativ auf der Hardware getestet.

Hier gibts ein 'open source' PS4 SDK : https://github.com/CTurt/PS4-SDK ... hier weiterführende Informationen von Sony: https://www.playstation.com/en-us/develop/


----------

